# ammyy admin



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all, first time poster, I could use a hand.
When I restart my computer a program tries to run called "updater.exe". Upon inspection of the properties this program is described as "ammyy admin" when googled this "ammyy admin" is described as a "highly reliable and very friendly tool for remote computer access" I delete this updater.exe and restart and there it is again. this completely freaks me out. I never agreed to any remote computer access of any kind let alone a highly reliable and friendly one! How do I get rid of this?


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

Your first step would be installing MBAM and running a scan with it.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

That is an intention download..someone installed it..I would be concerned how it got there and why.
You can first look in add and remove programs to see if the is an uninstaller...You can also look in the folder for an unistaller


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't see ammyy on the remove programs list. and the updater just shows up on the c: drive, no folder. A search for ammyy turns up nothing. Any ideas how to proceed?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Which operating system are you using


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

vista home premium 32bit


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

if you cant find the ammy admin app how do you know that the updater.exe belongs to it


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Post a log so we can see what the file belongs to
download HJTsetup from here http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item10

Use it to only post a log..*do not* use it to fix anything


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:24:09 AM, on 12/5/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18828)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\ASUS.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\update.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\PC Probe II\Probe2.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\AASP\1.00.95\aaCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rrvbmh.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\miozqwy.exe
C:\Users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wangard.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Messanger] C:\Windows\System.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Update Machine] miozqwy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Update] wangard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AntiVirusSoftware] C:\Windows\System32\slfitynjhftljh\AntiVirusSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winlogon] C:\Windows\System32\winlogon\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Update Machine] miozqwy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Update] wangard.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Update Machine] miozqwy.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AntiVirusSoftware] C:\Windows\System32\slfitynjhftljh\AntiVirusSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winlogon] C:\Windows\System32\winlogon\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Update] wangard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [AntiVirusSoftware] C:\Windows\System32\slfitynjhftljh\AntiVirusSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [AntiVirusSoftware] C:\Windows\System32\slfitynjhftljh\AntiVirusSoftware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Microsoft Update Machine] viobkx.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [winlogon] C:\Windows\system32\winlogon\winlogon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [AntiVirusSoftware] C:\Windows\system32\slfitynjhftljh\AntiVirusSoftware.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Microsoft Update Machine] viobkx.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [AntiVirusSoftware] C:\Windows\system32\slfitynjhftljh\AntiVirusSoftware.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service (DvmMDES) - DeviceVM - C:\ASUS.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Sever30d00 (Server300d0) - Unknown owner - C:\update.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe

--
End of file - 8097 bytes


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Your system is infected. Not sure when aka Brett will be back online, so I've reported this and asked for it to be moved to the malware forums for someone to look at.
Please be patient, they are always busy there.

You can read the stickies at the top of the Forum for info on how they work, it's a bit different there.
http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks TheOutcaste


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​
Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this 
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

ComboFix 09-12-05.03 - orjy 12/05/2009 15:55.1.3 - x86
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3326.2142 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\orjy\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
SP: SUPERAntiSpyware *disabled* (Updated) {222A897C-5018-402e-943F-7E7AC8560DA7}
SP: Windows Defender *enabled* (Updated) {D68DDC3A-831F-4FAE-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\$recycle.bin\S-1-5-21-2152478756-3922319563-605102323-500
c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\inst.exe
c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\svchost.exe
c:\windows\Antivirus.exe
c:\windows\system.exe
c:\windows\system32\Winlogon
c:\windows\system32\Winlogon\logs.dat
c:\windows\system32\Winlogon\plugin.dat
c:\windows\system32\Winlogon\winlogon.exe

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-11-06 to 2009-12-06 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-12-06 00:01 . 2009-12-06 00:02 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-06 00:01 . 2009-12-06 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-05 21:55 . 2009-12-05 21:55 369 ----a-w- C:\update1.exe
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:49 48560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:48 23120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:47 97480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\AvastSS.scr
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:50 114768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:50 20560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-11-24 23:54 1280480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-11-24 23:49 53328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2003-03-18 21:20 1060864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\MFC71.dll
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-12-05 15:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Alwil Software
2009-12-05 15:17 . 2009-12-05 15:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2009-12-05 08:53 . 2009-12-05 15:45 -------- d-sh--r- c:\windows\system32\slfitynjhftljh
2009-12-04 21:53 . 2009-12-04 21:53 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:53 . 2009-12-04 21:53 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 467984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 1493528 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 3851784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-12-04 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-12-04 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 17:29 . 2009-12-04 17:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\2K Sports
2009-12-04 17:15 . 2009-12-04 17:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\2K Sports
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-12-04 16:24 117760 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\UIREPAIR.DLL
2009-12-04 16:02 . 2009-12-04 16:02 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AMMYY
2009-12-04 10:54 . 2009-12-04 10:54 113152 ----a-w- c:\windows\devldr32.exe
2009-12-03 00:50 . 2009-12-03 00:50 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\vsosdk
2009-12-03 00:10 . 2009-12-04 16:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\VSO
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2009-12-02 23:50 -------- d-----w- C:\DVDTemp
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-11 02:25 7680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ff_vfw.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 60273 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\pthreadGC2.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2009-12-04 16:15 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Free DVD Creator
2009-11-30 03:34 . 2009-11-30 03:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\bshock
2009-11-26 22:36 . 2009-10-29 09:17 2048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2009-11-26 22:35 . 2009-08-11 16:44 1401856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2009-11-26 22:35 . 2009-08-11 16:44 1248768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2009-11-25 03:25 . 2009-11-25 03:35 4096 d-----w- C:\wmdownloads
2009-11-25 03:20 . 2009-11-25 03:20 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\QuickTime
2009-11-25 03:20 . 2009-11-25 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple Computer
2009-11-22 20:25 . 2009-11-22 20:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Acoustica Shared Effects
2009-11-22 20:25 . 2009-11-22 20:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Acoustica Beatcraft
2009-11-22 15:40 . 2009-11-22 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SpinTop Games
2009-11-22 15:40 . 2009-11-22 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\kellygame
2009-11-19 05:47 . 2009-11-19 05:47 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Trymedia
2009-11-19 05:46 . 2009-11-19 05:46 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\Oblivion
2009-11-19 05:39 . 2009-11-19 05:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Bethesda Softworks
2009-11-18 16:20 . 2009-11-18 16:20 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\BioWare
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-11-18 16:17 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\1C4551A64743409391E41477CD655043.TMP
2009-11-18 15:49 . 2009-11-18 16:07 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Dragon Age
2009-11-15 16:22 . 2009-11-15 16:22 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\CAPCOM
2009-11-15 07:58 . 2009-11-15 07:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\EA Sports
2009-11-15 07:05 . 2009-12-05 15:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\PeerBlock
2009-11-12 04:24 . 2009-11-12 04:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MSXML 4.0
2009-11-12 04:22 . 2009-08-14 13:27 2036736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2009-11-12 04:22 . 2009-08-10 12:35 355328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
2009-11-10 21:46 . 2008-05-30 22:19 507400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_1.dll
2009-11-09 06:11 . 2009-11-10 04:04 16384 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2009-11-09 06:10 . 2009-12-03 05:33 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2009-11-09 06:10 . 2008-03-05 23:56 3786760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_37.dll
2009-11-09 06:09 . 2009-11-09 06:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Datalode
2009-11-09 06:05 . 2009-11-09 06:05 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Encore
2009-11-09 02:27 . 2009-08-26 23:22 114688 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npfax.dll
2009-11-08 16:12 . 2009-11-08 16:12 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\MagicDisc
2009-11-08 16:12 . 2009-02-25 02:42 116736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mcdbus.sys
2009-11-07 15:16 . 2009-11-07 15:16 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\McAfee Security Scan
2009-11-07 06:02 . 2007-11-03 12:46 7991296 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Synth\Vita\Vita.dll
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2006-02-27 17:43 24576 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Default\Validation.exe
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2007-11-17 02:33 2330624 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Synth\Revolta 2\Revolta 2.dll
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2007-09-04 23:34 806912 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Synth\am-track_SE.dll
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:45 . 2009-11-07 05:45 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\ASIO4ALL v2
2009-11-07 05:27 . 2009-11-07 05:27 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\DivX
2009-11-06 22:32 . 2007-04-27 17:43 120200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DLLDEV32i.dll
2009-11-06 22:31 . 2009-11-07 05:58 4096 d-----w- c:\windows\system32\MAGIX
2009-11-06 22:31 . 2008-04-15 23:14 700416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mgxoschk.dll
2009-11-06 21:39 . 2009-11-06 21:52 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\PC Drummer Pro
2009-11-06 21:39 . 2009-11-06 21:39 286720 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun505.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-05 21:55 . 2009-09-16 19:12 34800 ----a-w- c:\programdata\nvModes.dat
2009-12-05 15:10 . 2009-09-16 20:21 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-09-19 03:00 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-17 14:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-16 23:50 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-16 20:05 8192 d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-17 06:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-17 06:25 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-16 19:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-12-04 16:16 . 2009-10-10 05:55 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Vso
2009-12-03 22:28 . 2009-10-25 02:10 8192 d-----w- c:\program files\Steam
2009-12-03 00:10 . 2009-12-03 00:10 13 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DROPPEDFILEOKshoTz.tmp
2009-12-01 06:11 . 2009-09-17 14:13 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock
2009-11-24 06:58 . 2009-09-16 20:14 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\DVD Shrink
2009-11-23 04:31 . 2009-10-19 20:22 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-09-21 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Media Center Programs
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-09-21 21:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\BioWare
2009-11-17 16:13 . 2009-09-17 06:42 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Rockstar Games
2009-11-16 02:47 . 2009-09-16 19:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Activision
2009-11-15 01:19 . 2009-10-17 05:26 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DAoC Portal
2009-11-12 04:58 . 2009-09-16 20:05 189184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2009-11-12 04:39 . 2009-09-16 20:06 138064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2009-11-12 04:39 . 2009-09-16 20:05 75064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
2009-11-10 05:10 . 2009-09-16 19:11 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\NVIDIA
2009-11-10 05:08 . 2009-09-16 20:32 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\NOS
2009-11-10 04:08 . 2009-10-25 02:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Steam
2009-11-09 15:33 . 2009-09-18 16:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-11-07 05:44 . 2009-09-16 18:57 113992 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-04 18:12 . 2009-11-04 17:38 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\vLite
2009-11-04 17:08 . 2009-11-04 17:08 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\UltraISO
2009-11-04 17:08 . 2009-11-04 17:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\EZB Systems
2009-11-04 17:03 . 2009-11-04 15:31 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\MagicISO
2009-11-03 04:42 . 2009-10-02 17:43 195456 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2009-11-02 22:12 . 2006-11-02 11:18 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Mail
2009-11-01 00:29 . 2009-11-01 00:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CAPCOM
2009-11-01 00:29 . 2009-11-01 00:26 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks
2009-11-01 00:26 . 2009-11-01 00:26 143976 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\uninstall.exe
2009-11-01 00:26 . 2009-10-15 00:50 5642688 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071701000002.dll
2009-10-31 04:23 . 2009-10-31 04:22 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SPORE
2009-10-31 04:13 . 2009-10-14 15:02 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Electronic Arts
2009-10-29 20:39 . 2009-10-29 20:34 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\rFactor
2009-10-28 02:50 . 2009-10-28 02:50 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Portable Devices
2009-10-28 02:50 . 2006-11-02 10:25 665600 ----a-w- c:\windows\inf\drvindex.dat
2009-10-28 02:49 . 2009-10-28 02:49 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_07_00.Wdf
2009-10-27 02:56 . 2006-11-02 12:37 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Games
2009-10-25 03:46 . 2009-10-25 03:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MumboJumbo
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple
2009-10-22 01:19 . 2009-10-22 01:19 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-10-22 01:19 . 2009-10-22 01:19 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-10-20 15:48 . 2009-09-16 20:33 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe
2009-10-19 02:52 . 2009-10-19 02:52 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Lost Marble
2009-10-18 14:37 . 2009-10-18 14:37 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Codemasters
2009-10-18 13:59 . 2009-09-17 13:39 444952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2009-10-18 13:59 . 2009-09-17 13:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\OpenAL
2009-10-18 13:41 . 2009-10-18 13:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Codemasters
2009-10-17 15:13 . 2009-10-17 15:13 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Electronic Arts
2009-10-17 05:26 . 2009-10-17 05:26 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\DAoC Portal
2009-10-15 00:50 . 2009-10-15 00:50 97216 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\ie_bin\MovePlayerUpgrade.exe
2009-10-14 19:49 . 2009-09-17 06:57 107888 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2009-10-14 06:51 . 2009-10-14 06:51 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Pcsx2
2009-10-14 06:50 . 2009-10-14 06:35 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\pcsx2-r1888
2009-10-13 00:52 . 2009-10-13 00:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Volition Inc
2009-10-11 12:17 . 2009-09-18 16:15 411368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DVDFab 6
2009-10-08 21:08 . 2009-10-28 02:47 555520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\UIAutomationCore.dll
2009-10-08 21:08 . 2009-10-28 02:47 234496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2009-10-08 21:07 . 2009-10-28 02:47 4096 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2009-10-01 23:18 . 2009-10-01 23:18 164352 --sh--w- c:\windows\system32\SC.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 2537472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 30208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDShextAutoplay.exe
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 334848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 87552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 31232 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\BthMtpContextHandler.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 546816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 160256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 60928 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 350208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 196608 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 100864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 81920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 40448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\WpdUsb.sys
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 226816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdMtp.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 33280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdConns.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 61952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdMtpUS.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 2173544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcplui.exe
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 92776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 805480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 4033128 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 3553896 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvgames.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 3172968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvwss.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 215656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 195176 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmccss.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 1309288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvs.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 1292904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmobls.dll
2009-09-28 01:46 . 2009-09-28 01:46 4942440 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvdisps.dll
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\glqrbpm.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\iocfxrb.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\lqeuzve.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\miozqwy.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\pnrnfip.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 405504 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\rrvbmh.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\uvfrobb.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 405504 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\viobkx.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 442368 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\wangard.exe
2009-04-11 06:27 . 2009-09-18 04:13 113152 --sh--r- c:\windows\System32\wnwwmkz.exe
2006-07-27 01:50 . 2006-07-27 01:50 581632 --sha-r- c:\windows\System32\slfitynjhftljh\plugin.dat
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-04-11 1233920]
"ehTray.exe"="c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [2008-01-19 125952]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2008-01-19 202240]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Windows Defender"="c:\program files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2008-01-19 1008184]
"amd_dc_opt"="c:\program files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe" [2008-07-22 77824]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-27 31016]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2009-09-04 935288]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-11 149280]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-11-11 417792]
"avast!"="c:\progra~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2009-11-24 81000]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Microsoft Update Machine"="viobkx.exe" [2009-04-11 405504]
"Microsoft Update"="wangard.exe" [2009-04-11 442368]

c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
MagicDisc.lnk - c:\program files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe [2009-11-8 576000]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2008-05-13 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 23:21 548352 ----a-w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Svc]
"VistaSp2"=hex(b):60,54,94,c7,19,38,ca,01

R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys [12/5/2009 7:30 AM 114768]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [9/4/2009 2:50 PM 9968]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [9/4/2009 2:49 PM 74480]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [12/5/2009 7:30 AM 20560]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [12/5/2009 7:29 AM 53328]
R2 DvmMDES;DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service;c:\asus.sys\config\DVMExportService.exe [12/1/2008 5:33 PM 323584]
S3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\daupdatersvc.service.exe [11/18/2009 8:06 AM 25832]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [11/6/2009 9:56 PM 1527900]
S3 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [9/16/2009 7:21 PM 21504]
S3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys [11/14/2009 11:05 PM 16472]
S3 SASENUM;SASENUM;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [9/4/2009 2:50 PM 7408]
S4 AODService;AODService;c:\program files\AMD\OverDrive\AODAssist.exe [2/22/2009 11:21 PM 69632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation REG_MULTI_SZ FontCache
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: {0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC} = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.comcast.net/
FF - plugin: c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071701000002.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npfax.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

HKLM-Run-Launch PC Probe II - (no file)
HKU-Default-Run-winlogon - c:\windows\system32\winlogon\winlogon.exe
AddRemove-Mystery P.I.™ - Lost in Los Angeles 1.00 - c:\program files\kellygame\Mystery P.I.™
AddRemove-NVIDIA Drivers - c:\windows\system32\nvuninst.exe UninstallGUI
AddRemove-Steam App 10180 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/10180
AddRemove-Steam App 10190 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/10190
AddRemove-Steam App 12100 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/12100
AddRemove-Steam App 17500 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/17500
AddRemove-Steam App 220 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/220
AddRemove-Steam App 32162 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/32162
AddRemove-Steam App 340 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/340
AddRemove-Steam App 380 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/380
AddRemove-Steam App 400 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/400
AddRemove-Steam App 420 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/420
AddRemove-Steam App 440 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/440
AddRemove-Steam App 590 - c:\program files\Steam\steam.exe steam://uninstall/590

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-12-05 16:02
Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4018138302-143976645-1059703684-1000\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
"??"=hex:68,c3,fb,9c,f4,85,68,ba,a5,41,5b,77,6e,2d,02,16,23,81,51,31,ca,2f,3a,
53,e5,9b,cf,e8,42,65,e4,21,12,ce,2b,38,b4,71,9e,18,5c,d0,79,42,72,f4,1b,1f,\
"??"=hex:35,fc,c6,3d,c9,02,ad,db,37,1f,61,de,0f,33,8f,50

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4018138302-143976645-1059703684-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:95,79,68,19,ca,a0,f0,1c,7c,01,13,0e,03,5c,56,f4,41,31,33,bb,cc,
bc,f6,63,19,45,70,10,97,c5,82,e7,71,e6,ee,12,fc,93,66,a0,d5,30,a6,e7,79,de,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:45,63,62,0c,0c,43,6b,37,f5,87,e0,56,65,12,eb,77
.
Completion time: 2009-12-05 16:03
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-12-06 00:03

Pre-Run: 176,925,691,904 bytes free
Post-Run: 177,255,419,904 bytes free

- - End Of File - - 4FAF0384D25C65A09D2DD1724741EC08

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press *SAVE * and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)
*Disable any antivirus/antimalware/firewall realtime protection or script blocking in the same way you did previously before running combofix & remember to re-enable it when it has finished *
Close any open browsers 
Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: these instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system and will not fix your problem. If you have a similar problem start your own topic in the malware fixing forum *

This will create a zip file inside C:\QooBox\quarantine named something like [38][email protected]

at the end it will pop up an alert & open your browser and ask you to send the zip file

please follow those instructions. We need to see the zip file before we can carry on with the fix

If there is no pop up alert or open browser then

please go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0 and upload these files so I can examine them and if needed distribute them to antivirus companies.
Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the files on your computer, If there is more than 1 file then press the more attachments button for each extra file and browse and select etc and then when all the files are listed in the windows press send to upload the files ( do not post HJT logs there as they will not get dealt with)

Files to submit:
the zip file inside C:\QooBox\quarantine created by combofix named something like [38][email protected]

or to 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/submit-malware.php?channel=38


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

ComboFix 09-12-06.01 - orjy 12/06/2009 8:52.2.3 - x86
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3326.2098 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\orjy\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\orjy\Desktop\CFScript.txt
SP: SUPERAntiSpyware *disabled* (Updated) {222A897C-5018-402e-943F-7E7AC8560DA7}
SP: Windows Defender *enabled* (Updated) {D68DDC3A-831F-4FAE-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

file zipped: c:\windows\system32\DROPPEDFILEOKshoTz.tmp
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\glqrbpm.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\iocfxrb.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\lqeuzve.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\miozqwy.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\pnrnfip.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\rrvbmh.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\slfitynjhftljh\plugin.dat
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\uvfrobb.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\viobkx.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\wangard.exe
file zipped: c:\windows\System32\wnwwmkz.exe
.
Error: Cfiles.dat

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\windows\system32\DROPPEDFILEOKshoTz.tmp
c:\windows\System32\glqrbpm.exe
c:\windows\System32\iocfxrb.exe
c:\windows\System32\lqeuzve.exe
c:\windows\System32\miozqwy.exe
c:\windows\System32\pnrnfip.exe
c:\windows\System32\rrvbmh.exe
c:\windows\system32\slfitynjhftljh
c:\windows\system32\slfitynjhftljh\plugin.dat
c:\windows\System32\uvfrobb.exe
c:\windows\System32\viobkx.exe
c:\windows\System32\wangard.exe
c:\windows\System32\wnwwmkz.exe

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-11-06 to 2009-12-06 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-12-06 16:59 . 2009-12-06 16:59 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-06 16:59 . 2009-12-06 16:59 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-06 16:59 . 2009-12-06 16:59 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:49 48560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:48 23120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:47 97480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\AvastSS.scr
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:50 114768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:50 20560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-11-24 23:54 1280480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-11-24 23:49 53328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2003-03-18 21:20 1060864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\MFC71.dll
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-12-05 15:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Alwil Software
2009-12-05 15:17 . 2009-12-05 15:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2009-12-04 21:53 . 2009-12-04 21:53 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:53 . 2009-12-04 21:53 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 467984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 1493528 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 3851784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-12-04 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-12-04 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 17:29 . 2009-12-04 17:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\2K Sports
2009-12-04 17:15 . 2009-12-04 17:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\2K Sports
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-12-04 16:24 117760 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\UIREPAIR.DLL
2009-12-04 16:02 . 2009-12-04 16:02 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AMMYY
2009-12-04 10:54 . 2009-12-04 10:54 113152 ----a-w- c:\windows\devldr32.exe
2009-12-03 00:50 . 2009-12-03 00:50 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\vsosdk
2009-12-03 00:10 . 2009-12-04 16:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\VSO
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2009-12-02 23:50 -------- d-----w- C:\DVDTemp
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-11 02:25 7680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ff_vfw.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 60273 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\pthreadGC2.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2009-12-04 16:15 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Free DVD Creator
2009-11-30 03:34 . 2009-11-30 03:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\bshock
2009-11-26 22:36 . 2009-10-29 09:17 2048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2009-11-26 22:35 . 2009-08-11 16:44 1401856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2009-11-26 22:35 . 2009-08-11 16:44 1248768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2009-11-25 03:25 . 2009-11-25 03:35 4096 d-----w- C:\wmdownloads
2009-11-25 03:20 . 2009-11-25 03:20 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\QuickTime
2009-11-25 03:20 . 2009-11-25 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple Computer
2009-11-22 20:25 . 2009-11-22 20:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Acoustica Shared Effects
2009-11-22 20:25 . 2009-11-22 20:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Acoustica Beatcraft
2009-11-22 15:40 . 2009-11-22 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SpinTop Games
2009-11-22 15:40 . 2009-11-22 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\kellygame
2009-11-19 05:47 . 2009-11-19 05:47 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Trymedia
2009-11-19 05:46 . 2009-11-19 05:46 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\Oblivion
2009-11-19 05:39 . 2009-11-19 05:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Bethesda Softworks
2009-11-18 16:20 . 2009-11-18 16:20 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\BioWare
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-11-18 16:17 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\1C4551A64743409391E41477CD655043.TMP
2009-11-18 15:49 . 2009-11-18 16:07 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Dragon Age
2009-11-15 16:22 . 2009-11-15 16:22 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\CAPCOM
2009-11-15 07:58 . 2009-11-15 07:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\EA Sports
2009-11-15 07:05 . 2009-12-05 15:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\PeerBlock
2009-11-12 04:24 . 2009-11-12 04:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MSXML 4.0
2009-11-12 04:22 . 2009-08-14 13:27 2036736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2009-11-12 04:22 . 2009-08-10 12:35 355328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
2009-11-10 21:46 . 2008-05-30 22:19 507400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_1.dll
2009-11-09 06:11 . 2009-11-10 04:04 16384 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2009-11-09 06:10 . 2009-12-03 05:33 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2009-11-09 06:10 . 2008-03-05 23:56 3786760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_37.dll
2009-11-09 06:09 . 2009-11-09 06:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Datalode
2009-11-09 06:05 . 2009-11-09 06:05 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Encore
2009-11-09 02:27 . 2009-08-26 23:22 114688 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npfax.dll
2009-11-08 16:12 . 2009-11-08 16:12 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\MagicDisc
2009-11-08 16:12 . 2009-02-25 02:42 116736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mcdbus.sys
2009-11-07 15:16 . 2009-11-07 15:16 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\McAfee Security Scan
2009-11-07 06:02 . 2007-11-03 12:46 7991296 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Synth\Vita\Vita.dll
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2006-02-27 17:43 24576 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Default\Validation.exe
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2007-11-17 02:33 2330624 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Synth\Revolta 2\Revolta 2.dll
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2007-09-04 23:34 806912 ----a-w- c:\programdata\MAGIX\MusicMaker15Premium_Download_version\Synth\am-track_SE.dll
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:55 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:45 . 2009-11-07 05:45 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\ASIO4ALL v2
2009-11-07 05:27 . 2009-11-07 05:27 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\DivX
2009-11-06 22:32 . 2007-04-27 17:43 120200 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DLLDEV32i.dll
2009-11-06 22:31 . 2009-11-07 05:58 4096 d-----w- c:\windows\system32\MAGIX
2009-11-06 22:31 . 2008-04-15 23:14 700416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mgxoschk.dll
2009-11-06 21:39 . 2009-11-06 21:52 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\PC Drummer Pro
2009-11-06 21:39 . 2009-11-06 21:39 286720 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun505.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-06 07:40 . 2009-10-25 02:10 8192 d-----w- c:\program files\Steam
2009-12-06 01:35 . 2009-09-16 19:12 34800 ----a-w- c:\programdata\nvModes.dat
2009-12-06 00:15 . 2009-12-06 00:15 2855 ----a-w- c:\windows\PIF\setup.PIF
2009-12-05 15:10 . 2009-09-16 20:21 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-09-19 03:00 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-17 14:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-16 23:50 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-16 20:05 8192 d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-17 06:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-17 06:25 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-16 19:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-12-04 16:16 . 2009-10-10 05:55 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Vso
2009-12-01 06:11 . 2009-09-17 14:13 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock
2009-11-24 06:58 . 2009-09-16 20:14 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\DVD Shrink
2009-11-23 04:31 . 2009-10-19 20:22 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-09-21 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Media Center Programs
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-09-21 21:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\BioWare
2009-11-17 16:13 . 2009-09-17 06:42 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Rockstar Games
2009-11-16 02:47 . 2009-09-16 19:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Activision
2009-11-15 01:19 . 2009-10-17 05:26 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DAoC Portal
2009-11-12 04:58 . 2009-09-16 20:05 189184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2009-11-12 04:39 . 2009-09-16 20:06 138064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2009-11-12 04:39 . 2009-09-16 20:05 75064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
2009-11-10 05:10 . 2009-09-16 19:11 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\NVIDIA
2009-11-10 05:08 . 2009-09-16 20:32 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\NOS
2009-11-10 04:08 . 2009-10-25 02:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Steam
2009-11-09 15:33 . 2009-09-18 16:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-11-07 05:44 . 2009-09-16 18:57 113992 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-04 18:12 . 2009-11-04 17:38 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\vLite
2009-11-04 17:08 . 2009-11-04 17:08 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\UltraISO
2009-11-04 17:08 . 2009-11-04 17:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\EZB Systems
2009-11-04 17:03 . 2009-11-04 15:31 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\MagicISO
2009-11-03 04:42 . 2009-10-02 17:43 195456 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2009-11-02 22:12 . 2006-11-02 11:18 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Mail
2009-11-01 00:29 . 2009-11-01 00:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CAPCOM
2009-11-01 00:29 . 2009-11-01 00:26 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks
2009-11-01 00:26 . 2009-11-01 00:26 143976 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\uninstall.exe
2009-11-01 00:26 . 2009-10-15 00:50 5642688 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071701000002.dll
2009-10-31 04:23 . 2009-10-31 04:22 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SPORE
2009-10-31 04:13 . 2009-10-14 15:02 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Electronic Arts
2009-10-29 20:39 . 2009-10-29 20:34 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\rFactor
2009-10-28 02:50 . 2009-10-28 02:50 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Portable Devices
2009-10-28 02:50 . 2006-11-02 10:25 665600 ----a-w- c:\windows\inf\drvindex.dat
2009-10-28 02:49 . 2009-10-28 02:49 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_07_00.Wdf
2009-10-27 02:56 . 2006-11-02 12:37 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Games
2009-10-25 03:46 . 2009-10-25 03:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MumboJumbo
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple
2009-10-22 01:19 . 2009-10-22 01:19 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-10-22 01:19 . 2009-10-22 01:19 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-10-20 15:48 . 2009-09-16 20:33 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe
2009-10-19 02:52 . 2009-10-19 02:52 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Lost Marble
2009-10-18 14:37 . 2009-10-18 14:37 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Codemasters
2009-10-18 13:59 . 2009-09-17 13:39 444952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2009-10-18 13:59 . 2009-09-17 13:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\OpenAL
2009-10-18 13:41 . 2009-10-18 13:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Codemasters
2009-10-17 15:13 . 2009-10-17 15:13 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Electronic Arts
2009-10-17 05:26 . 2009-10-17 05:26 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\DAoC Portal
2009-10-15 00:50 . 2009-10-15 00:50 97216 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\ie_bin\MovePlayerUpgrade.exe
2009-10-14 19:49 . 2009-09-17 06:57 107888 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2009-10-14 06:51 . 2009-10-14 06:51 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Pcsx2
2009-10-14 06:50 . 2009-10-14 06:35 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\pcsx2-r1888
2009-10-13 00:52 . 2009-10-13 00:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Volition Inc
2009-10-11 12:17 . 2009-09-18 16:15 411368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DVDFab 6
2009-10-08 21:08 . 2009-10-28 02:47 555520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\UIAutomationCore.dll
2009-10-08 21:08 . 2009-10-28 02:47 234496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2009-10-08 21:07 . 2009-10-28 02:47 4096 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2009-10-01 23:18 . 2009-10-01 23:18 164352 --sh--w- c:\windows\system32\SC.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 2537472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 30208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDShextAutoplay.exe
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 334848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 87552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 31232 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\BthMtpContextHandler.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 546816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 160256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 60928 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 350208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 196608 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 100864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 81920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 40448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\WpdUsb.sys
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 226816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdMtp.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 33280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdConns.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 61952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdMtpUS.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 2173544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcplui.exe
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 92776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 805480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 4033128 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 3553896 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvgames.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 3172968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvwss.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 215656 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 195176 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmccss.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 1309288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvs.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 1292904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmobls.dll
2009-09-28 01:46 . 2009-09-28 01:46 4942440 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvdisps.dll
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Look )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
---- Directory of c:\programdata\AMMYY ----

2009-12-04 16:02 . 2009-12-04 16:02 71 ----a-w- c:\programdata\AMMYY\settings.bin

---- Directory of c:\windows\1C4551A64743409391E41477CD655043.TMP ----

2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-11-18 16:17 200704 ----a-w- c:\windows\1C4551A64743409391E41477CD655043.TMP\WiseCustomCalla.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-04-11 1233920]
"ehTray.exe"="c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [2008-01-19 125952]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2008-01-19 202240]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Windows Defender"="c:\program files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2008-01-19 1008184]
"amd_dc_opt"="c:\program files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe" [2008-07-22 77824]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-27 31016]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2009-09-04 935288]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-11 149280]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-11-11 417792]
"avast!"="c:\progra~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2009-11-24 81000]

c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
MagicDisc.lnk - c:\program files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe [2009-11-8 576000]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2008-05-13 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 23:21 548352 ----a-w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Svc]
"VistaSp2"=hex(b):60,54,94,c7,19,38,ca,01

R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys [12/5/2009 7:30 AM 114768]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [9/4/2009 2:50 PM 9968]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [9/4/2009 2:49 PM 74480]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [12/5/2009 7:30 AM 20560]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [12/5/2009 7:29 AM 53328]
R2 DvmMDES;DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service;c:\asus.sys\config\DVMExportService.exe [12/1/2008 5:33 PM 323584]
S3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\daupdatersvc.service.exe [11/18/2009 8:06 AM 25832]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [11/6/2009 9:56 PM 1527900]
S3 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [9/16/2009 7:21 PM 21504]
S3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys [11/14/2009 11:05 PM 16472]
S3 SASENUM;SASENUM;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [9/4/2009 2:50 PM 7408]
S4 AODService;AODService;c:\program files\AMD\OverDrive\AODAssist.exe [2/22/2009 11:21 PM 69632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation REG_MULTI_SZ FontCache
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: {0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC} = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.comcast.net/
FF - plugin: c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071701000002.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npfax.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-12-06 08:59
Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4018138302-143976645-1059703684-1000\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
"??"=hex:68,c3,fb,9c,f4,85,68,ba,a5,41,5b,77,6e,2d,02,16,23,81,51,31,ca,2f,3a,
53,e5,9b,cf,e8,42,65,e4,21,12,ce,2b,38,b4,71,9e,18,5c,d0,79,42,72,f4,1b,1f,\
"??"=hex:35,fc,c6,3d,c9,02,ad,db,37,1f,61,de,0f,33,8f,50

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4018138302-143976645-1059703684-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:95,79,68,19,ca,a0,f0,1c,7c,01,13,0e,03,5c,56,f4,41,31,33,bb,cc,
bc,f6,63,19,45,70,10,97,c5,82,e7,71,e6,ee,12,fc,93,66,a0,d5,30,a6,e7,79,de,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:45,63,62,0c,0c,43,6b,37,f5,87,e0,56,65,12,eb,77
.
Completion time: 2009-12-06 09:00
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-12-06 17:00
ComboFix2.txt 2009-12-06 00:03

Pre-Run: 193,470,746,624 bytes free
Post-Run: 193,436,471,296 bytes free

- - End Of File - - FE34F94EB30A0EE7C303E3CEC504F77B
Upload was successful


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:05:32 AM, on 12/6/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18828)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\PC Probe II\Probe2.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\AASP\1.00.95\aaCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service (DvmMDES) - DeviceVM - C:\ASUS.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe

--
End of file - 5271 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

a little bit more to do

How is it now?

You need to update combofix beofre doinbg anything further. 
delete existing copy from desktop 
download a new copy from original link. just place it on desktop don't doubleclick it to run it

delete any existing cfscript from desktop 
Download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press *SAVE * and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)
*Disable any antivirus/antimalware/firewall realtime protection or script blocking in the same way you did previously before running combofix & remember to re-enable it when it has finished *
Close any open browsers 
Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: these instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system and will not fix your problem. If you have a similar problem start your own topic in the malware fixing forum *

This will create a zip file inside C:\QooBox\quarantine named something like [38][email protected]

at the end it will pop up an alert & open your browser and ask you to send the zip file

please follow those instructions. We need to see the zip file before we can carry on with the fix

If there is no pop up alert or open browser then

please go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0 and upload these files so I can examine them and if needed distribute them to antivirus companies.
Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the files on your computer, If there is more than 1 file then press the more attachments button for each extra file and browse and select etc and then when all the files are listed in the windows press send to upload the files ( do not post HJT logs there as they will not get dealt with)

Files to submit:
the zip file inside C:\QooBox\quarantine created by combofix named something like [38][email protected]

or to 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/submit-malware.php?channel=38


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

ComboFix 09-12-07.01 - orjy 12/07/2009 14:33.4.3 - x86
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 6.0.6002.2.1252.1.1033.18.3326.2488 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\orjy\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\orjy\Desktop\CFScript.txt
SP: SUPERAntiSpyware *disabled* (Updated) {222A897C-5018-402e-943F-7E7AC8560DA7}
SP: Windows Defender *enabled* (Updated) {D68DDC3A-831F-4FAE-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

file zipped: c:\programdata\AMMYY\settings.bin
file zipped: c:\windows\1C4551A64743409391E41477CD655043.TMP\WiseCustomCalla.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\programdata\AMMYY
c:\programdata\AMMYY\settings.bin

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-11-07 to 2009-12-07 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-12-07 22:48 . 2009-12-07 22:48 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-07 22:48 . 2009-12-07 22:48 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-07 22:48 . 2009-12-07 22:48 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:49 48560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:48 23120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:47 97480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\AvastSS.scr
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:50 114768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2009-12-05 15:30 . 2009-11-24 23:50 20560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-11-24 23:54 1280480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-11-24 23:49 53328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2003-03-18 21:20 1060864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\MFC71.dll
2009-12-05 15:29 . 2009-12-05 15:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Alwil Software
2009-12-05 15:17 . 2009-12-05 15:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2009-12-04 21:53 . 2009-12-04 21:53 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:53 . 2009-12-04 21:53 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Public\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 467984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 1493528 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:11 . 2008-07-12 16:18 3851784 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_39.dll
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-12-04 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-12-04 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 17:29 . 2009-12-04 17:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\2K Sports
2009-12-04 17:15 . 2009-12-04 17:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\2K Sports
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-12-04 16:24 117760 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com\SUPERAntiSpyware\SDDLLS\UIREPAIR.DLL
2009-12-04 10:54 . 2009-12-04 10:54 113152 ----a-w- c:\windows\devldr32.exe
2009-12-03 00:50 . 2009-12-03 00:50 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\vsosdk
2009-12-03 00:10 . 2009-12-04 16:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\VSO
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2009-12-02 23:50 -------- d-----w- C:\DVDTemp
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-11 02:25 7680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ff_vfw.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 60273 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\pthreadGC2.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2008-10-04 18:22 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2009-12-02 17:27 . 2009-12-04 16:15 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Free DVD Creator
2009-11-30 03:34 . 2009-11-30 03:42 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\bshock
2009-11-26 22:36 . 2009-10-29 09:17 2048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2009-11-26 22:35 . 2009-08-11 16:44 1401856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2009-11-26 22:35 . 2009-08-11 16:44 1248768 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2009-11-25 03:25 . 2009-11-25 03:35 4096 d-----w- C:\wmdownloads
2009-11-25 03:20 . 2009-11-25 03:20 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\QuickTime
2009-11-25 03:20 . 2009-11-25 03:20 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple Computer
2009-11-22 20:25 . 2009-11-22 20:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Acoustica Shared Effects
2009-11-22 20:25 . 2009-11-22 20:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Acoustica Beatcraft
2009-11-22 15:40 . 2009-11-22 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SpinTop Games
2009-11-22 15:40 . 2009-11-22 15:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\kellygame
2009-11-19 05:47 . 2009-11-19 05:47 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Trymedia
2009-11-19 05:46 . 2009-11-19 05:46 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\Oblivion
2009-11-19 05:39 . 2009-11-19 05:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Bethesda Softworks
2009-11-18 16:20 . 2009-11-18 16:20 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\BioWare
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-12-07 22:33 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\1C4551A64743409391E41477CD655043.TMP
2009-11-18 15:49 . 2009-11-18 16:07 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Dragon Age
2009-11-15 16:22 . 2009-11-15 16:22 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\CAPCOM
2009-11-15 07:58 . 2009-11-15 07:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\EA Sports
2009-11-15 07:05 . 2009-12-05 15:10 4096 d-----w-  c:\program files\PeerBlock
2009-11-12 04:24 . 2009-11-12 04:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MSXML 4.0
2009-11-12 04:22 . 2009-08-14 13:27 2036736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2009-11-12 04:22 . 2009-08-10 12:35 355328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
2009-11-10 21:46 . 2008-05-30 22:19 507400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_1.dll
2009-11-09 06:11 . 2009-11-10 04:04 16384 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle FaceCreator
2009-11-09 06:10 . 2009-12-07 05:47 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Hoyle
2009-11-09 06:10 . 2008-03-05 23:56 3786760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_37.dll
2009-11-09 06:09 . 2009-11-09 06:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Datalode
2009-11-09 06:05 . 2009-11-09 06:05 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Encore
2009-11-09 02:27 . 2009-08-26 23:22 114688 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npfax.dll
2009-11-08 16:12 . 2009-11-08 16:12 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\MagicDisc
2009-11-08 16:12 . 2009-02-25 02:42 116736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mcdbus.sys

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-12-07 22:29 . 2009-09-16 19:12 34800 ----a-w- c:\programdata\nvModes.dat
2009-12-07 06:23 . 2009-09-16 20:14 8192 d-----w- c:\programdata\DVD Shrink
2009-12-06 18:42 . 2009-09-17 14:13 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Bioshock
2009-12-06 07:40 . 2009-10-25 02:10 8192 d-----w- c:\program files\Steam
2009-12-06 00:15 . 2009-12-06 00:15 2855 ----a-w- c:\windows\PIF\setup.PIF
2009-12-05 15:10 . 2009-09-16 20:21 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2009-12-04 21:10 . 2009-09-19 03:00 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-17 14:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Ubisoft
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-16 23:50 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield
2009-12-04 21:02 . 2009-09-16 20:05 8192 d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-17 06:25 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-17 06:25 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-12-04 16:20 . 2009-09-16 19:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-12-04 16:16 . 2009-10-10 05:55 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Vso
2009-11-23 04:31 . 2009-10-19 20:22 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Logitech
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-09-21 21:10 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Media Center Programs
2009-11-18 16:17 . 2009-09-21 21:10 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\BioWare
2009-11-17 16:13 . 2009-09-17 06:42 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Rockstar Games
2009-11-16 02:47 . 2009-09-16 19:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Activision
2009-11-15 01:19 . 2009-10-17 05:26 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DAoC Portal
2009-11-12 04:58 . 2009-09-16 20:05 189184 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2009-11-12 04:39 . 2009-09-16 20:06 138064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2009-11-12 04:39 . 2009-09-16 20:05 75064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
2009-11-10 05:10 . 2009-09-16 19:11 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\NVIDIA
2009-11-10 05:08 . 2009-09-16 20:32 4096 d-----w- c:\programdata\NOS
2009-11-10 04:08 . 2009-10-25 02:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Steam
2009-11-09 15:33 . 2009-09-18 16:15 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-11-07 15:16 . 2009-11-07 15:16 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\McAfee Security Scan
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2009-11-07 05:56 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2009-11-07 05:55 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:56 . 2009-11-07 05:55 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\MAGIX
2009-11-07 05:45 . 2009-11-07 05:45 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\ASIO4ALL v2
2009-11-07 05:44 . 2009-09-16 18:57 113992 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-11-07 05:27 . 2009-11-07 05:27 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\DivX
2009-11-06 21:52 . 2009-11-06 21:39 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\PC Drummer Pro
2009-11-06 21:39 . 2009-11-06 21:39 286720 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun505.exe
2009-11-04 18:12 . 2009-11-04 17:38 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\vLite
2009-11-04 17:08 . 2009-11-04 17:08 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\UltraISO
2009-11-04 17:08 . 2009-11-04 17:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\EZB Systems
2009-11-04 17:03 . 2009-11-04 15:31 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\MagicISO
2009-11-03 04:42 . 2009-10-02 17:43 195456 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2009-11-02 22:12 . 2006-11-02 11:18 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Mail
2009-11-01 00:29 . 2009-11-01 00:29 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CAPCOM
2009-11-01 00:29 . 2009-11-01 00:26 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks
2009-11-01 00:26 . 2009-11-01 00:26 143976 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\uninstall.exe
2009-11-01 00:26 . 2009-10-15 00:50 5642688 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071701000002.dll
2009-10-31 04:23 . 2009-10-31 04:22 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\SPORE
2009-10-31 04:13 . 2009-10-14 15:02 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Electronic Arts
2009-10-29 20:39 . 2009-10-29 20:34 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\rFactor
2009-10-28 02:50 . 2009-10-28 02:50 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Portable Devices
2009-10-28 02:50 . 2006-11-02 10:25 665600 ----a-w- c:\windows\inf\drvindex.dat
2009-10-28 02:49 . 2009-10-28 02:49 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_07_00.Wdf
2009-10-27 02:56 . 2006-11-02 12:37 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Games
2009-10-25 03:46 . 2009-10-25 03:46 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MumboJumbo
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2009-10-24 04:23 . 2009-10-24 04:23 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple
2009-10-22 01:19 . 2009-10-22 01:19 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-10-22 01:19 . 2009-10-22 01:19 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-10-20 15:48 . 2009-09-16 20:33 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe
2009-10-19 02:52 . 2009-10-19 02:52 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Lost Marble
2009-10-18 14:37 . 2009-10-18 14:37 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Codemasters
2009-10-18 13:59 . 2009-09-17 13:39 444952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2009-10-18 13:59 . 2009-09-17 13:39 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\OpenAL
2009-10-18 13:41 . 2009-10-18 13:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Codemasters
2009-10-17 15:13 . 2009-10-17 15:13 -------- d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Electronic Arts
2009-10-17 05:26 . 2009-10-17 05:26 4096 d-----w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\DAoC Portal
2009-10-15 00:50 . 2009-10-15 00:50 97216 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\ie_bin\MovePlayerUpgrade.exe
2009-10-14 19:49 . 2009-09-17 06:57 107888 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2009-10-14 06:51 . 2009-10-14 06:51 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\Pcsx2
2009-10-14 06:50 . 2009-10-14 06:35 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\pcsx2-r1888
2009-10-13 00:52 . 2009-10-13 00:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Volition Inc
2009-10-11 12:17 . 2009-09-18 16:15 411368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 47360 ----a-w- c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
2009-10-10 05:55 . 2009-10-10 05:55 4096 d-----w- c:\program files\DVDFab 6
2009-10-08 21:08 . 2009-10-28 02:47 555520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\UIAutomationCore.dll
2009-10-08 21:08 . 2009-10-28 02:47 234496 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2009-10-08 21:07 . 2009-10-28 02:47 4096 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2009-10-01 23:18 . 2009-10-01 23:18 164352 --sh--w- c:\windows\system32\SC.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 2537472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 30208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDShextAutoplay.exe
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 334848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 87552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2009-10-01 01:02 . 2009-10-28 02:47 31232 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\BthMtpContextHandler.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 546816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 160256 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 60928 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 350208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 196608 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 100864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 81920 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 40448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\WpdUsb.sys
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 226816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdMtp.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 33280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdConns.dll
2009-10-01 01:01 . 2009-10-28 02:47 61952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WpdMtpUS.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 2173544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcplui.exe
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 92776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2009-09-28 01:47 . 2009-09-28 01:47 805480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-04-11 1233920]
"ehTray.exe"="c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [2008-01-19 125952]
"WMPNSCFG"="c:\program files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2008-01-19 202240]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Windows Defender"="c:\program files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2008-01-19 1008184]
"amd_dc_opt"="c:\program files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe" [2008-07-22 77824]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-27 31016]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-10-03 35696]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2009-09-04 935288]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-11 149280]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-11-11 417792]
"avast!"="c:\progra~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2009-11-24 81000]

c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
MagicDisc.lnk - c:\program files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe [2009-11-8 576000]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2008-05-13 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2009-09-03 23:21 548352 ----a-w- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinDefend]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Svc]
"VistaSp2"=hex(b):60,54,94,c7,19,38,ca,01

R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswSP.sys [12/5/2009 7:30 AM 114768]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [9/4/2009 2:50 PM 9968]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [9/4/2009 2:49 PM 74480]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [12/5/2009 7:30 AM 20560]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\System32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [12/5/2009 7:29 AM 53328]
R2 DvmMDES;DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service;c:\asus.sys\config\DVMExportService.exe [12/1/2008 5:33 PM 323584]
S3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\daupdatersvc.service.exe [11/18/2009 8:06 AM 25832]
S3 FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance;Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance;c:\program files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe [11/6/2009 9:56 PM 1527900]
S3 FontCache;Windows Font Cache Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation [9/16/2009 7:21 PM 21504]
S3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys [11/14/2009 11:05 PM 16472]
S3 SASENUM;SASENUM;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [9/4/2009 2:50 PM 7408]
S4 AODService;AODService;c:\program files\AMD\OverDrive\AODAssist.exe [2/22/2009 11:21 PM 69632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation REG_MULTI_SZ FontCache
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: {0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC} = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.comcast.net/
FF - plugin: c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Move Networks\plugins\npqmp071701000002.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\orjy\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9o01ok06.default\extensions\[email protected]\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npfax.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-12-07 14:48
Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4018138302-143976645-1059703684-1000\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
"??"=hex:f6,80,45,7e,36,de,2c,7c,0b,08,d3,39,91,2f,f6,64,9f,68,c2,1c,f4,f9,fe,
b4,b5,2e,7b,23,77,0b,d2,11,40,1c,ab,ac,6f,cd,fb,16,f6,9a,06,7f,60,1d,74,77,\
"??"=hex:35,fc,c6,3d,c9,02,ad,db,37,1f,61,de,0f,33,8f,50

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-4018138302-143976645-1059703684-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:95,79,68,19,ca,a0,f0,1c,7c,01,13,0e,03,5c,56,f4,41,31,33,bb,cc,
bc,f6,63,19,45,70,10,97,c5,82,e7,71,e6,ee,12,fc,93,66,a0,d5,30,a6,e7,79,de,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:45,63,62,0c,0c,43,6b,37,f5,87,e0,56,65,12,eb,77
.
Completion time: 2009-12-07 14:50
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-12-07 22:50
ComboFix2.txt 2009-12-06 17:01
ComboFix3.txt 2009-12-06 00:03

Pre-Run: 182,675,034,112 bytes free
Post-Run: 182,647,332,864 bytes free

- - End Of File - - 848857689F3F848DFCAD8B6005B5A571
Upload was successful


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:57:25 PM, on 12/7/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18828)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\PC Probe II\Probe2.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\AASP\1.00.95\aaCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{0846D52F-CE53-4C02-BEE8-FA5AEE420CCC}: NameServer = 68.87.69.150,68.87.85.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service (DvmMDES) - DeviceVM - C:\ASUS.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe

--
End of file - 5294 bytes


----------



## orjy (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks good so far. That updater file hasn't shown back up! Thank you so much for your help, I wasn't expecting this kind of personalized assistance. I'll be sure to donate to this site and I'll see if I can give those hedgehogs a hand as well! Thanks again.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and the other tools it downloaded to remove the malware*
* Click *START* then * RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /Uninstall * in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space *between the *X* and the */U*, it needs to be there.









This will also purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Now Empty Recycle bin on desktop Then reboot.

go here* http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=3 *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/software_inspector/ * for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer and update whatever it suggests

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------

